# Can't decide about caliper paint.



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm gonna be installing AD22VF brakes soon and I'm thinking of painting them with some G2 paint. Only problem is I can't decide what color would look good on my car (if any). someone tell me what they think or even if I should go with no color.

my car: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

red would look dope! match the engine bay.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it would, but you can't see the engine bay on the road.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

i say red Justin. It'd be a nice contrast to the color of your car than blue.Besides, Brembo calipers are red


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*vote* Red *vote*


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Black with white lettering.

Seth


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

> Black with white lettering.


:thumbup:


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

definately black.... color only looks right on big brake kits....


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^thats a good point......


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'd either go Red to keep a common theme but I'd opt for cream-yellow, similar to the Spec-V Brembo package. It practically goes with any color. Don't paint them blue, trust me. I was seriously considering changing the color of my car but decided to keep it Teal. Blue and Teal definitely do not go good together. I don't have aftermarket wheels as of yet so thankfully you can see my calipers. Other than that perhaps gunmetal.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Your care is that teal color. Similar to new G35's. The Brembos on that have a bronzish color.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i say paint them chrome


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

white. Or silver. Or maybe orange. nice car, though. The z3 fenders aren't something I'd have done to anything other than a z3, but otherwise, it looks good.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you know, I think it may be too much to paint them, no real color looks that good on there except maybe white, black, or silver. I think black and silver would be a waste b/c it's not really noticable, and white would be impossible to keep clean (jus like my wheels).


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *i say paint them chrome *


 :idhitit:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You mean polish them not paint them chrome.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *You mean polish them not paint them chrome.
> 
> Seth *


well... yea... kinda. the point is to make them real shiny


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Hmm red calipers with black lettering or black with white lettering. Or you could paint them the same colors as Project Mu has their calipers painted that may work best for your car http://www.project-mu.co.jp/e/product/caliper_R4-4.html hope that link helps.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

black or red. i have yellow calipers since ive got a black car. still gotta put mine on


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

IS THERE A CALIPER RELOCATION KIT THAT CAN FIT A WILWOOD TO STOCK ROTOR. AND DONT SAY ASK WWW.FASTBRAKES.COM THEY DONT. I GOT AHOLD OF BREMBOS STOCK SIZE, I WANT WILWOOD CALIPERS.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

relocation kit? Wilwood or Brembos fitting stock rotors? 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHH
AHAHAHAHAHA

OH MAN, wait..wait......

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH

ok, ok, I think I've got it all out. if you want brembo or wilwood calipers, you need a $1100 11" brake upgrade.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Red looks alright on mine, but I don't know about yours.

The black or silver would make them look better. They wouldn't stand out, but they would still look better than stock.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *The black or silver would make them look better. They wouldn't stand out, but they would still look better than stock. *


this is exactly what I was thinkin. Its different but subtle without trying to make your brakes look like something theyre not...


----------

